# perito civile



## Anemona61

Buon giorno.
Si tratta di qualcuno che vivacchia facendo di tutto: lavapiatti, *perito civile*, giardiniere e guida turistica.
Il mio tentatico: libero professionista.

Grazie in avanti.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Anemona.
Da dove è presa la frase? Qual è il contesto? Cosa vuoi sapere esattamente?
Comunque un _libero professionista_ direi che c'entra ben poco.


----------



## Anemona61

La frase è dal romanzo _La sostanza del male_ di Luca D'Andrea. Voglio sapere che cosa vuol dire "il perito civile". E' una professione?


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,


Anemona61 said:


> E' una professione?


no. 
Il perito civile non rientra fra le varie figure di perito conosciute in Italia. Inoltre la professione di perito, il più delle volte, richiede l'iscrizione in un apposito Albo professionale con tutto quello che ne consegue in termini di burocrazia e di spese. È quindi altamente improbabile fare il lavoro di perito "a tempo perso" o "alla giornata" come suggerito dall'autore. Forse D'andrea, benché docente di lettere italiane, stava pensando in tedesco (è di Bolzano)


----------



## dragonseven

alfaalfa said:


> no.
> Il perito civile non rientra fra le varie figure di perito conosciute in Italia.


E perché?
Uno studente della scuola media superiore, che arriva a prendere un diploma (_e.g_., da I.T.I.S.), diviene un potenziale perito civile e industriale nel campo di studio affrontato.
Ad esempio, un perito elettrotecnico non è nient'altro che un perito civile ed industriale nel campo dell'elettrotecnica.
Da perito in Vocabolario - Treccani:
"*2. a. *Persona che, per la sua competenza in una determinata materia, è chiamata a compiere un’indagine tecnica (_perizia_) [...]";
da civile in Vocabolario - Treccani:
"*3. *In molte locuz. il sign. dell’aggettivo, pur non scostandosi da quello fondamentale, si precisa nella contrapposizione a _militare_, _religioso_, _ecclesiastico_, _penale_ o ad altre specificazioni:", in questo caso, “civile” dovrebbe contrapporsi soprattutto a “industriale”, “penale” e “militare”.

Dunque, secondo me, "vivacchia facendo il perito civile" intende "vivacchia facendo perizie [semplici] civili" come consulente o operando lui stesso.

Mie impressioni. 

Ciao!


----------



## alfaalfa

Anemona61 said:


> E' una professione?


Indipendentemente dalle potenzialità post diploma non ho mai conosciuto nessuno che faccia questo mestiere e se qualcuno mi dicesse di farlo avrei difficoltà a capire di quale lavoro si tratti. Propendo per la cantonata dell'autore.


----------



## dragonseven

Va bene, quindi dal tuo punto di vista avrebbe dovuto scrivere una cosa del tipo «lavori tecnici di varia natura»?

A dir il vero, non so quanto sia importante ai fini della comprensione del testo, ma non mi pare sia cosí dirimente.


----------



## Anemona61

Grazie per tutte queste esaurienti risposte.


----------



## alfaalfa

dragonseven said:


> non so quanto sia importante


Non lo è. Io non mi ci sarei neanche soffermato ma Anemona era curios*...


----------



## Anemona61

alfaalfa said:


> Non lo è. Io non mi ci sarei neanche soffermato ma Anemona era curios*...


E' molto importante quando bisogna tradurre la frase citata.


----------



## Bluenoric

A quanto mi risulta non esiste un diploma di scuola superiore per periti civili, ma solo corsi formativi in strutture private riconosciute. Il perito civile è il consulente che si occupa della valutazione dei danni alle cose nei sinistri automobilistici.


----------



## Anemona61

Bluenoric said:


> Il perito civile è il consulente che si occupa della valutazione dei danni alle cose nei sinistri automobilistici.


Grazie mille Bluenoric.


----------



## dragonseven

Bluenoric said:


> A quanto mi risulta non esiste un diploma di scuola superiore per periti civili, ma solo corsi formativi in strutture private riconosciute.


Quindi, se ho inteso bene ciò che dici, uno studente che finisce un istituto tecnico (anche statale) prendendosi il diploma da perito è solo un cretino che crede di esserlo quando non lo è? Ossia, lo Stato italiano gli dà un pezzo di carta che dichiara il falso e solo costui, il diplomato in questione, non sa che è falso ciò che v'è scritto???
Sei sicura?? Perché a me tutto ciò non torna.


Bluenoric said:


> Il perito civile è il consulente che si occupa della valutazione dei danni alle cose nei sinistri automobilistici.


Sí, anch'esso lo è, ma se cosí fosse, cioè se l'autore avesse voluto comunicare ai lettori solo la figura che hai descritto, esiste pure la locuzione «perito assicurativo». 

Dunque, per la valutazione di tutti i beni sequestrati oggi a due trentenni romani, chi chiameresti? 

Hai almeno una fonte a sostegno di quanto hai affermato?


----------



## Bluenoric

@dragonseven I "cretini", come *tu* li hai definiti, dopo 5 anni di scuola superiore hanno un diploma specifico (perito agrario, aziendale, meccanico, elettrotecnico...) 
Ora guarda se riesci a trovare un istituto superiore che rilascia diplomi quinquennali di "perito civile" o se invece troverai solo corsi di durata decisamente inferiore in strutture private riconosciute, generalmente mirati ad acquisire le competenze necessarie per valutare i danni alle vetture in seguito a incidenti stradali.


----------



## King Crimson

Anch'io propendo per la cantonata da parte dell'autore, nel contesto dato. Se fosse vera una delle due ipotesi avanzate (perito assicurativo o perito industriale da ITIS), si tratterebbe di figure professionali che non si conciliano con l'attività di qualcuno che "vivacchia facendo di tutto" (mentre, invece, le altre attività elencate sembrano plausibili).
Poi, per carità, in un'opera letteraria ci sta tutto...


----------



## alfaalfa

Anemona61 said:


> E' molto importante quando bisogna tradurre la frase citata.


Se è per una traduzione, hai ragione tu: è importante. E ritorniamo al mio post #4. La figura professionale del perito civile NON esiste in Italia, almeno per il fisco (e neanche per G***le).  Penso che qualsiasi interpretazione sia arbritaria.


----------



## dragonseven

Bluenoric said:


> I "cretini", come *tu* li hai definiti,


Certo, come io *ci* ho definiti: «poveri cristiani, che credono ciecamente nel prossimo senza minimamente immaginare di essere frodati/ingannati/truffati da quest'ultimo»


> dopo 5 anni di scuola superiore hanno un diploma specifico (perito agrario, aziendale, meccanico, elettrotecnico...)


... i quali rendono i diplomati non solo periti civili, ma persino industriali.


> Ora guarda se riesci a trovare un istituto superiore che rilascia diplomi quinquennali di "perito civile" o se invece troverai solo corsi di durata decisamente inferiore in strutture private riconosciute, generalmente mirati ad acquisire le competenze necessarie per valutare i danni alle vetture in seguito a incidenti stradali.


Se vuoi restare ferma sulle tue convinzioni, non v'è problema alcuno per me; purtroppo, personalmente, non posso accettare che la tua verità (ché non è corroborata da nessuna fonte) confonda chi qui leggerà.
Non esiste il titolo di studio di "perito civile" e, di certo, non corrisponde unicamente a «perito assicurativo» (che è l'unico modo di definire precisamente la figura professionale da te descritta).
Se tu avessi bisogno di valutare quanto ti renderà un determinato terreno, in termini di raccolto, chi chiamerai?
Avendo già il terreno, se tu avessi bisogno di valutare quanto ti verrà a costare una casa (come tu vuoi), chi chiamerai?
Se ti si è rotta la macchina (intesa non solo come automobile), per la riparazione, chi chiamerai?
Se devi far stimare la tua collezione di checchessia, chi chiamerai?
Eccetera, eccetera.
Secondo te, chi ha fatto le stime dei danni e della ricostruzione a norma dopo il terremoto (multiplo) avvenuto nel centro Italia lo scorso anno?

Tutte le singole specifiche figure professionali e no chiamate sono identificabili come periti civili [=esperti dei cittadini].
Insomma, i periti non valutano solo i danni, ma anche quanto verrà a costare qualcosa di nuovo.

@King Crimson Io non ho detto che il perito civile deve studiare per forza almeno cinque anni di ITIS, ciò dovrebbe valere per quelli industriali (ma sappiamo bene tutti ormai che si possono ottenere diplomi di pari valore facendo tre anni in uno oppure dando direttamente l'esame finale).
Inoltre, un perito civile e industriale può anche non avere un posto fisso ed essere chiamato alla bisogna a prestare servizio (come un lavapiatti, un giardiniere, una guida ecc.).


----------



## Bluenoric

@dragonseven
Mi limito a citare per intero la definizione della Treccani che tu stesso hai parzialmente riportato al post #5:

*2.* s. m. (raro il femm. -_a_, essendo per lo più il masch. esteso anche a donna) *a.* Persona che, per la sua competenza in una determinata materia, è chiamata a compiere un’indagine tecnica (_perizia_) sia per conto di privati sia, in un processo penale, per incarico del giudice, cui riferisce mediante dichiarazione giurata. *b.* Seguito da ulteriore qualifica, costituisce titolo professionale solitamente rilasciato da un istituto tecnico, o comunque riconosciuto: _p_. _industriale_, _chimico_, _agrario_, _elettronico_; _p_. _balistico_; _p_. _commerciale_ (più com., _ragioniere_).

Il perito è colui che fa perizie, mentre i compiti dei diplomati presso istituti tecnici/commerciali/industriali sono decisamente più ampi.


----------



## dragonseven

Appunto, non è che senza *b.* non si possa avere *a.*
Non capisco perché insistiate sul titolo professionale, ché nulla c'entra col discorso e ciò che ha chiesto Anemona.
A questo punto chiedo: qual è il titolo professionale del "lavapiatti"?


----------



## Bluenoric

@dragonseven 
Guarda che i titoli professionali li hai tirati fuori tu al #5


----------



## dragonseven

Bluenoric said:


> Guarda che i titoli professionali li hai tirati fuori tu al #5



Al #5 ho contestato con un esempio una dubbia affermazione, almeno per me.
Non ho riferito in alcun modo che per essere perito civile si debba per forza avere un titolo di studio.


----------

